# another newbie



## lady in red (Aug 10, 2012)

Love my red tt - and never posted on forum before - sure I will have questions!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lady in *RED* Welcome to the TTF. Wonderful *colour* choice
Lets see some pics of your *RED* TT
I luv mine as well. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## lady in red (Aug 10, 2012)

will be taking pics once the personal number plate goes on ... still waiting for DVLA to come back. Wasn't going to drive it till then too but couldn't wait that long! Been reading about detailing too...so now know how to make it look even better - knew a son would be useful one day!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi lady in red, welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome ask away


----------



## lady in red (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks to all!
I'm wondering about upgrading afew bits - there is no phone connection and I haven't got a multi function steering wheel  
it looks as though these will cost a bit - any feedback on if its worth it and where I can find best deals on parts?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lady in Red, We don't even know what TT you have yet, Mk1, Mk2 etc 
Hoggy.


----------



## lady in red (Aug 10, 2012)

story of my life -rushing ahead without finding out all the facts-  !! 
I have a '57 3.2 roadster quattro - did i mention red??.... with a broken fog light.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Is she a *Red *Mk2 :lol: :lol: :wink: one out of two can't be bad. :wink: :wink: 
Come on DVLA we want some pics.
Hoggy.


----------



## lady in red (Aug 10, 2012)

she has red leather underwear too :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

lady in red said:


> she has red leather underwear too :wink:


 [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :lol: :lol: :wink: ...Still a Mk2 tho. :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## lady in red (Aug 10, 2012)

is that bad??? Have made a start on the 'detailing' - does that mean washing??? :? My rag top now smells like a baby - waiting for it to dry before adding fabsil. Who knew it would be this complicated!!!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Take no notice of Hoggy, he is in some sort of mk1 time warp


----------



## lady in red (Aug 10, 2012)

ahhh - there is always one that can't let go....
Son tells me the baby wash hasn't got my top completely clean - do I go again or use something stronger? :roll:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Use something stronger, car shampoo will do the job, just rub the roof lightly with a soft nylon bristle brush,if the roofis badly soiled, shampoo the roof then brush lightly from the front to the back, that's the way the fibre runs, rinse the roof well with an open hose, let it dry and apply the fabsil


----------



## lady in red (Aug 10, 2012)

thanks will give it a go.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

dave i have to disagree m8...........

johnsons babybath to clean it, then milton baby bottle steriliser to kill the green algae and then rinse off and once dry then fabsil it  
welcome to site lady with a red wottsit xxx


----------



## lady in red (Aug 10, 2012)

now boys no fighting.... :lol: 
I have had another go with the baby bath and it has helped - will give the sterilizing fluid a try as I'm def winning with the green stuff but i've got what look like tiny splashes of something on both sides which are not shifting. son reckons tree sap. I'm bit scared of scrubbing too hard.....


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

If the roof is that bad , you will need something stronger than baby bath to remove the dirt,


----------



## pr1nc3ss (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## lady in red (Aug 10, 2012)

hello pr1nc3ss thanks for the welcome.
Now on day 3 of cleaning rag top. When I bought it I didn't even notice it was dirty - not until reading here then scrutinizing it did I see the green haze! Anyway nearly done I think - much less green in the suds today and the white spots are coming off too even with the baby bath. I could be turning into a geek!!! Are you all bored yet???


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hiya LIR

I have it all to come as pick my mk1 225 quattro up on Friday, can't wait and feel like a 10 year old just before chrimbo. Can't wait to get it on the A1 for a quick blast. I reckon it may be a bit of tlc for it after golf on Sunday (love the fact I can have a 2 door coupe that will get my clubs in the boot lol)

enjoy your new car 8)


----------



## lady in red (Aug 10, 2012)

yes I'm impressed with boot space after my Z4 but don't have golf clubs ...yet. Drove it on the motorway on monday & was good fun! You enjoy yours too


----------



## lady in red (Aug 10, 2012)

Well here she is - did I tell you she was red? I have been away on holiday and couldn't wait to get back behind her wheel! Son has been fighting the crap weather here to get the detailing done so still work in progress but she is looking good.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Where is she then.?? :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

I think Lady-in-Red has washed her car sooooo much, it is now transparant :lol:

Welcome lady in Red, another rag top owner.....yeeee haaaaa

Neil


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... sorry, I picked this thread up halfway through and was reading about washing in Johnsons baby shampoo, and then using sterilising fluid and was just on the verge of recommending giving its bottom a quick rub with Sudocreme so it doesn't get sore when the weather turns a bit cold!...
... Welcome to the forum by the way!! ...
  
Steve


----------



## moonytt (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi lady in red,sounds like you drving my cars twin,though not into red underwar.
Happy motoring


----------



## lady in red (Aug 10, 2012)

sorry obviously confused every body by putting it in as my avatar photo - took me ages to resize it as well!! Forum etiquette can be confusing! No more washing this weekend - spent it in the hot tub instead  wont be posting photos of that either! :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

lady in red said:


> spent it in the hot tub instead  wont be posting photos of that either! :lol:


Hi, you little tease. :wink:

Hoggy.


----------



## lady in red (Aug 10, 2012)

thats what ladies in red are n'est pas??? [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... "keep out of the black and in the red, there's nothing in this game for two in a bed" as Jim Bowen used to say ...
... never a truer word spoken ...

:-o


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... mind you, he also said "you can't beat a bit of bully" ...

... basically I've lived my life according to the wise principles and teachings of Bullseye's Jim Bowen, and it's got me this far ...

:-|


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... "keep out of the black and in the red, there's nothing in this game for two in a bed" as Jim Bowen used to say ...
> ... never a truer word spoken ...
> 
> :-o


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## lady in red (Aug 10, 2012)

OK so a serious question - I dont like the tiny knobs on the radio - my nails are too long! How easy is it to fit a multi function steering wheel? Are all the wires already there behind the wheel or will new wiring be required?


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Prob easier to trim those talons! :wink:


----------



## lady in red (Aug 10, 2012)

oh nooooooooo!!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

